# Bandsaw Blade Sharpener



## f350ca (Apr 16, 2017)

Time for a metal project.

Grinders for sharpening the blades for the saw mill are stupid priced and I'm getting a huge collection of dull blades, so again necessity is the mother of invention or at least another project.

The idea is to build a unit that will grind the entire profile, that way the blade should just get narrower rather than the tooth get smaller if I only grind the tip. It will have a grinding head that moves up and down to follow the profile of the teeth, a cam device to generate the shape of the tooth and a mechanism to advance the blade.

I've looked for a small 3400 rpm totally enclosed motor for the grinder but haven't had much luck so Im sacrificing my chainsaw sharpener. On sale I can replace it for about $100.

Started building the grinder head. 

Cut the shapes out on the cnc plasma table and tig welded the assembly. It will move up and down on two 6200 bearings. The shaft on the motor was long so made up an adaptor spool to mount the motor to the guard.
Lets see how the photo posting goes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Greg


----------



## dlane (Apr 16, 2017)

Do you have a band saw mill , or a circular saw mill ?.
I picked up a foley sharpener $ 75.00 thinking ied repurpos it


----------



## f350ca (Apr 16, 2017)

Home made bandsaw mill. I use 1 1/4 wide blades .045 thick. 
Greg


----------

